# Smoked turkey tails



## Tinybu88les8 (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought a package awhile ago out of curiosity and after eating them i haven't been able to stop craving them! I've yet to find them anywhere again! I've even looked online to see if i could order them. But no luck! I've gotta have more! Help me!


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 17, 2011)

Never had smoked turkey tails, try asking your butcher.

Welcome to DC

Josie


----------



## babetoo (Feb 17, 2011)

welcome, never heard of such a thing. good luck


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 18, 2011)

Tinybu88les8 said:


> I bought a package awhile ago out of curiosity and after eating them i haven't been able to stop craving them! I've yet to find them anywhere again! I've even looked online to see if i could order them. But no luck! I've gotta have more! Help me!


Do you mean the turkeys parsons nose, if so you are like me a Connoisseurof the Toches, I brine my parsons (not mine the turkeys) then hot smoke for a long time then crisp in a hot oven, I sometimes brush with bbq sauce before putting in the oven they knock BBQ ribs into a cocked hat, every pun and ramification intended, I think I should stop now


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 18, 2011)

pre brine


----------



## Tinybu88les8 (Feb 18, 2011)

That picture looks like a turkeys tail. Sounds like we have different names for it.  I can't find them anywhere! They're so Delicious.


----------



## 97guns (May 26, 2013)

got me 2 packs of raw tail in the freeze, gonna be my memorial day feast


----------

